# [FreeNAS] Need some help from an AMD64 FreeBSD7.x user please!



## stewy55 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is there anyone here with a FreeBSD 7.x AMD64 install that is able to compile a driver from it's source code for me?

The driver is a Realtek Ethernet driver which I need for my FreeNAS install. I have installed VMWare with FreeBSD 7.3 AMD64 edition but honestly have no idea how to execute the Makefile that comes with the driver.

The driver can be obtained from here:
http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/do...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

It's listed under the Unix (linux) section.

If anyone is able to compile it (it must be done on a 64bit edition) and help me out can you please either post the file here (if the forum allows you to) or email it to me hsv.ryan (at) gmail.com


----------



## AndyUKG (Sep 21, 2010)

From reading the README.TXT I think you will need to recompile your kernel, so youÂ´ll need to do this yourself.
I did it on FreeBSD for the first time recently myself and it was without problems, you can find details here:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html

For any further help post your questions here...

thanks Andy.


----------



## stewy55 (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't really understand the README file too much at first but after getting a bit of guidance I did manage to work out what had to be done.

I copied the files into the respective spots on my VMWare install of FreeBSD, then I ran the make, copied the compiled driver to my USB and then on my FreeNAS machine executed the kldload command to get it up and running....


----------

